# ,       -  ?
?      ?

----------


## nata-ta

.            ,       !

----------


## Anastasia_SH

. .     -   .    .

----------

?

----------


## 11

2005 -   12000 .,      4000-5000 .

      . 

   ,       ,   ,        2006-2008   2500  .     5000 . 

  ,      .

    ,        -          .

----------


## Dietcola

2002  (        . ,      , ,     ),  2004.   ,  2006. .           ..  ..,  - .     ,      , ..        .

----------


## -1

,          . 
     ,        -  -    ,   ,     .

----------

